# Moth Balls



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I read somewhere that fish keepers use mothballs to keep mites out of their cultures. I am curious if anyone thinks this could work with springtail cultures?


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Moth Balls? How'd you get their legs apart?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I never heard of that but it seems like it would be dangerous for whatever you are feeding the springtails to?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I dont realy know all the information, let alone what moth balls are, but i read in white worm cultures on some killifish sites said something about it.

Ryan


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

amphibianfreak said:


> Moth Balls? How'd you get their legs apart?


That was the funniest thing I've ever read on Dendroboard! Thanks for the humor!


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

i just read in the newspaper something about the dangers of elderly people using too many moth balls in an enclosed space. they are poisonous. as i think about it i am embarassed to admit that my source may be 'dear abby'(printed directly underneath my beloved crossword puzzle)...it is not exactly a reputable scientific journal, but maybe do a bit of research before proceeding.....


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Eh, guess it wont work, worth seeing others thoughts though. Thanks for all the help... wonder what else there is!


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

Most people use the No-Bugs-My-Lady shelf paper sold at discount stores or at Carolina Biological Supply. Moth balls seem like a risky solution because they permeate so much. I would think you would risk losing your cultures.


----------

